# Mounting a TV above my fireplace



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Post a picture of the area that would show why you need both.


----------



## TenilleERRN (Dec 10, 2021)

That is the area. The dry wall is brand new. The stud is 4”x1” with the thickness of the 1 inch. So no matter what I had to drill into the brick. We know we need an anchor just trying To figure out which kind.








That is the lag sleeve I purchased today.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Some one with better answers will be along. 
But to me it sound like you should be saying you want to attach to the brick behind the drywall that is hung on 1x4 strapping. 
I think you have to drill the hole big enough for the sleeve to fit in full depth into the brick and then it will expand when you screw in the screw. 
So the drill diameter is the diameter of the sleeve and you have drill in 1/2" for drywall and 3/4 for thee space plus the length of the sleeve plus a little more because you may not get all the dust out of the hole.


----------



## TenilleERRN (Dec 10, 2021)

Do you think I will need an extra anchor for the part of the lag bolt that will be in the 1” wood and 5/8” drywall or do you think that anchor in the brick will be enough of a support?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Lag shields are designed for attaching things to masonry, concrete etc.
I don't know how involved you want this to be, but you could remove the drywall the size of the bracket and use a 3/4" board in place of the drywall in that area.
Tapcon the board to the masonry, put the drywall back on the board and fasten the bracket to that with a few Tapcons.
That would fill the space between the drywall and the strapping and give you a solid base for the bracket.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TenilleERRN said:


> Do you think I will need an extra anchor for the part of the lag bolt that will be in the 1” wood and 5/8” drywall or do you think that anchor in the brick will be enough of a support?


I think I like this answer better.




Missouri Bound said:


> Lag shields are designed for attaching things to masonry, concrete etc.
> I don't know how involved you want this to be, but you could remove the drywall the size of the bracket and use a 3/4" board in place of the drywall in that area.
> Tapcon the board to the masonry, put the drywall back on the board and fasten the bracket to that with a few Tapcons.
> That would fill the space between the drywall and the strapping and give you a solid base for the bracket.


----------



## TenilleERRN (Dec 10, 2021)

Missouri Bound said:


> Lag shields are designed for attaching things to masonry, concrete etc.
> I don't know how involved you want this to be, but you could remove the drywall the size of the bracket and use a 3/4" board in place of the drywall in that area.
> Tapcon the board to the masonry, put the drywall back on the board and fasten the bracket to that with a few Tapcons.
> That would fill the space between the drywall and the strapping and give you a solid base for the bracket.


That lag shield will be in the brick or most of it will. I was just hoping that alone would be enough for the lag screws. We literally just had all the drywall replaced in our home, mudded, and we painted it. Just finished painting last week. I’m hoping we won’t have to remove it.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

My neck just hurts even thinking about a tv over a fireplace.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

TenilleERRN said:


> That lag shield will be in the brick or most of it will. I was just hoping that alone would be enough for the lag screws. We literally just had all the drywall replaced in our home, mudded, and we painted it. Just finished painting last week. I’m hoping we won’t have to remove it.


Put to his point, you want to screw it in tight with no void. 
Perhaps a hole smaller than the bracket and replaced with wood that would match the surface of the drywall


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Steve2444 said:


> My neck just hurts even thinking about a tv over a fireplace.


They make chairs for that.


----------



## TenilleERRN (Dec 10, 2021)

Steve2444 said:


> My neck just hurts even thinking about a tv over a fireplace.


Lol. We are getting new furniture, reclining furniture. We wanted that full motion mount so we could watch TV from our dining room. Our living room/house is small so we opened up our dining room/kitchen/living room. Mounting the TV also adds more space.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve2444 said:


> My neck just hurts even thinking about a tv over a fireplace.


i know what you mean, but, we have a tv in the dining room/kitchen. it is up high'ish, 5' to bottom of 32", and works just fine.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

If you are not fastening the mount to the bricks or an wall stud, the lag screws and anchors are useless. Unfortunately that mount is designed to be mounted to bricks or wall studs. You really need a mount for drywall. A mount that distributes the TV weigh over, at least four drywall anchors. Your 5/8” drywall is heavy enough, if you have some good drywall anchors to attach the mount to the wall. The anchors I have used, is like the ones below. These anchors are rated for 50 lbs. each, so four would be rated to hold 200 lbs.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

When you say "full motion mount" do you mean a mount that extends from the wall?

If so, you need a lot more than two lags, that must be fully into the brick. Two would be fine, as you're only dealing with a shear load, but a cantilever mount puts a lot more stress on the lags.

Test it by hanging on it. You don't hit the floor, it should be good.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd use the lag shields. Push them past the wood all the way into the brick. Yeah, you'd have air around the screw where it passes through the wood and drywall, but I can live with that. Put a big washer under the head, so you don't suck the mount down into the hole. That won't go anywhere. 

If you want to get fancy, plaster the hole after the lag shield is in there and re-drill a smaller hole.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

ktkelly said:


> When you say "full motion mount" do you mean a mount that extends from the wall?
> 
> If so, you need a lot more than two lags, that must be fully into the brick. Two would be fine, as you're only dealing with a shear load, but a cantilever mount puts a lot more stress on the lags.
> 
> Test it by hanging on it. You don't hit the floor, it should be good.


Isn't that an exaggeration?


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Think about running your wires (power, Cat5/6) before you go much further and put the bracket in the way of further modification.

The 1X4 is not a stud, it's just a furring strip to hold the sheetrock - probably glued or cement nailed to the brick. The brick is what you need to attach to and the furring strip will maintain the spacing so the sheetrock is not distorted as the lag bolt is tightened. If you have a cantilevered mount and you elect to install additional shields (to the sides of the furring strip to stabilize any side-to-side movement (especially with a 50") you should find other furring strips to go through OR put in spacers the thickness from the brick to the surface of the wall so that those areas of sheetrock will not be distorted when those side lag bolts are tightened down so they can expand the shields.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

rogerwh said:


> Isn't that an exaggeration?


What part do you think is an exaggeration?


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

ktkelly said:


> What part do you think is an exaggeration?


Do you really expect a TV wall bracket to hold the weight of a human. In the first place, there are a lot of variables. TV extended arm wall brackets are only rated from 10 to 130 lbs. While most humans can weigh closer to 200 lbs. Don't believe anyone should think they can do a pull-up on an TV wall mount.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

rogerwh said:


> Do you really expect a TV wall bracket to hold the weight of a human.


As a professional, I do. Better to be safe than sorry.



> In the first place, there are a lot of variables. TV extended arm wall brackets are only rated from 10 to 130 lbs. While most humans can weigh closer to 200 lbs. Don't believe anyone should think they can do a pull-up on an TV wall mount.


The cantilever bracket a pro would recommend:









Amazon.com: Chief PDRUB Wall Mount for Flat Panel Display 42-71 : Electronics


Buy Chief PDRUB Wall Mount for Flat Panel Display 42-71: TV Wall & Ceiling Mounts - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Notice that it is rated for *200 pounds*, and I can attest that the rating is conservative (I was pushing 250 and this mount held me when fully extended).


The other variables are size of the display, what the mount is mounted to, what the display weights, if it will be fully extended, and maybe some others.

It's a thing of "Do it right the first time.". When extended a cantilever mount brings about a much higher stress on the upper mounting lag bolts. They can and will pull out, especially so with those cheap "screw anchors" which will have nothing but drywall supporting the load, that you recommend.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

ktkelly said:


> As a professional, I do. Better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you have something you can hang on, but this is about mounting a TV (not a display) on the wall. It’s a fact, that most TV wall mounts will NOT take the weight of a human hanging on them. TV wall mounts are attached to the wall, with drywall anchors, all the time and hold the weight of the TV, just fine.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

rogerwh said:


> Glad you have something you can hang on, but this is about mounting a TV (not a display) on the wall. It’s a fact, that most TV wall mounts will NOT take the weight of a human hanging on them. TV wall mounts are attached to the wall, with drywall anchors, all the time and hold the weight of the TV, just fine.


TV wall mounts are attached to the wall using lag bolts *into studs*. Seems odd that even the cheap Chinese mounts supply the mounts WITH, gasp, lag bolts.

It's a shame that you would post anything otherwise. Bad advice does seem to be on forums though, so you fit right in n that count.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@ktkelly is correct.
I installed some 500+ TV's in the past 15 years and NEVER just used Drywall anchors. Always look for the Studs or install directly into the Brick.
If needed, cut the Drywall open, attach some Plywood and then attach the Mount to that.
I'm 5-11 210 lbs and always do pull-ups on the Mounts to show the customer these things won't fall off.
Even my own 82 inch Samsung weighs in at around 125 lbs.
Sorry @TenilleERRN for getting such Amateur advice here on this Forum.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Deja-vue said:


> @ktkelly is correct.


But of course....



> I'm 5-11 210 lbs and always do pull-ups on the Mounts
> .


Liar, liar, pants on fire. I would have believed it if you had said "I hang on the mount". But that pull up thing? Nah... 😏


----------

